# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  الفصل من كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة

## نيفين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*مجلس الدولة 
محكمة القضاء الإداري بالمنصورة 
- الدائرة الأولى - 
مسودة بأسباب ومنطوق الحكم الصادر بجلسة 16 / 4 / 2007 في الدعوى رقم 4914 لسنة 22 قضائية المقامــة من :-  . 
ضــــــــــــــــد : - (1) رئيس جامعة المنصورة  بصفته .
*" الوقـــــــــــــائع "*

أقام المدعي هذه الدعوى بعريضة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة بتاريخ
8 / 26 / 2000 من كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة طالباً في ختامها الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلاً ، وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء قرار جامعة المنصورة الصادر بفصله ، مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات .
وقال المدعي شرحاً لدعواه ، أن كان مقيداً بالفرقة الأولى بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة ، وقد نما إلى علمه صدور قرار كلية الحقوق  بفصله، ولما كان القرار المذكور قد صدر مخالفاً للواقع والقانون ، إذ أن تغيبه عن الدراسة كان بسبب خارج عن إرادته وهو مرضه بمرض نفسي منعه من دخول الامتحان ، مما حدا به إلى إقامة دعواه التى اختتمها بطلباته سالفة البيان .
وجرى تحضير الدعوى بهيئة مفوضي الدولة بجلساتها على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات حيث قدم الحاضر عن المدعى حافظة مستندات طويت على المستندات المعلاة بها وقدم الحاضر عن الجامعة حافظة مستندات طويت على المستندات المعلاة بها ومذكرة دفاع طلب فى ختامها الحكم برفض الدعوى موضوعا وإلزام المدعى المصروفات 
وقدمت هيئة مفوضي الدولة تقريرا بالرأي القانوني فى الدعوى ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا ورفضها موضوعا وإلزام المدعي المصروفات 
ونظرت المحكمة الدعوى بجلسة 21 /  1  /     2004  وما تلاها من جلسات على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات 
وبجلسة   5 /   11 /2006 تقرر حجز الدعوى للحكم بجلسة 19  /  2   / 2007    وفيها تقرر مد أجل النطق بالحكم لجلسة اليوم وفيها صدر الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به 
" المحكمة "بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات والمداولة.من حيث إن المدعي يطلب الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلاً ، وبإلغاء قرار جامعة المنصورة الصادر بفصله من كلية الحقوق  لاستنفاذ مرات الرسوب ، مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات .
ومن حيث إنه عن شكل الدعوى ، فإنها استوفت سائر أوضاعها الشكلية والإجرائية الأخرى ، ومن ثم تقضي المحكمة بقبولها شكلاً .
ومن حيث إنه عن موضوع الدعوى، فإن المادة (18) من الدستور تنص على
أن :- " التعليم حق تكفله الدولة " . 
وتنص المادة ( 80 / 1 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم (49) لسنة 1972 في شأن تنظيم الجامعات على أنه :- " لا يجوز للطالب أن يبقى بالفرقة أكثر من سنتين ، ويجوز لمجلس الكلية الترخيص للطلاب الذين قضوا بفرقتهم سنتين في التقدم إلى الامتحان من الخارج في السنة التالية في المقررات التي رسبوا فيها ، وذلك فيما عدا طلاب الفرقة الإعدادية والفرقة الأولى في الكليات التي ليس فيها فرقة إعدادية " . 
وتنص الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (80) على أنه :- " وإذا تخلف الطالب عن دخول الامتحان بعذر قهري يقبله مجلس الكلية فلا يحسب غيابه رسوباً بشرط ألا يزيد التخلف عن فرصتين متتاليتين أو متفرقتين خلال سني الدراسة بالكلية ويجوز في حالة الضرورة بقرار من مجلس الجامعة منح فرصة ثالثة للطالب " . 
وتنص الفقرة الرابعة من ذات المادة على أنه :- " ويعتبر للطالب المتغيب عن الامتحان بغير عذر مقبول راسباً بتقدير ضعيف جداً " 
ومن حيث إن كفالة الدستور لحق التعليم إنما جاء انطلاقا من حقيقة إن التعليم يعد من أهم وظائف الدولة وأكثرها خطراً وأنه أداتها الرئيسية التي تنمى في النشء القويم الخلقية والتربوية والثقافية ، وأن التعليم العالي بجميع كلياته ومعاهده يشكل الركيزة الرئيسية لمد المجتمع بالمتخصصين والفنيين والخبراء الذين تقع على عواتقهم مسئولية العمل في مختلف مجالاته وأنه أصبح لزاماً على الدولة أن تراعى عند تنظيمها للحق في التعليم أن يكون لكل مواطن الحق في أن يتلقى منه قدراً يتناسب مع ميوله وملكاته وقدراته ومواهبه ، وذلك كله وفق القواعد التي يتولى المشرع وضعها تنظيماً لهذا الحق بما لا يؤدي إلى مصادرته أو الانتقاص منه ، وعلى ألا تخل القيود التي يفرضها في مجال هذا التنظيم بمبدأي تكافؤ الفرص والمساواة .
وحيث إن المشرع في مجال رعايته لطلاب الجامعات ، أفرد أصحاب الأعذار القهرية التي تحول بينهم وبين أداء الامتحانات بمعاملة خاصة 
ومن حيث إنه إعمالاً لما تقدم – ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق – أن المدعي كان مقيداً بالفرقة الأولى بكلية الحقوق  جامعة المنصورة في العام الجامعي 1997/1998   وكان المدعى قد تقدم بتاريخ 4/5/1998 بطلب قبول عذر عن الفصل الدراسى الثانى للعام الجامعى 1997/1998  لظروفه الصحية وتم توقيع الكشف الطبى عليه عن طريق الإدارة الطبية  والتى أثبتت بتقريرها أن الحالة الصحية للطالب فى الحدود الطبيعية وعدم احتساب أجازة مرضية له ورسب فى هذا العام  وتم تحويله إلى الإدارة الطبية مرة أخرى بناء على طلبه  للنظر فى العذر المقدم منه وقامت الجامعة بإخطاره بضرورة الحضور إلى اللجنة الطبية لأقرب جلسة للنظر فى حالته الصحية  ولكنه لم يتوجه إلى اللجنة لتوقيع الكشف عليه ولذلك تم رفض العذر المقدم منه  وبتاريخ 12/6/1999 تقدم بالتماس إعادة عرضه على اللجنة الطبية  وتم إخطاره بتاريخ 29/6/1999 بعدم قبول العذر المقدم منه  فتقدم بالتماس أخر بتاريخ 10/11/1999 لعميد الكلية إعادة عرضه على اللجنة الطبية وبتاريخ 7/2/2000 تم إخطار المدعى بحفظ الطلب المقدم منه  رسب فى العام الدراسى 1998/1999 وتم فصله من الكلية لاستنفاذ مرات الرسوب  ، وكان الثابت بيقين أن  الجامعة قامت بتطبيق صحيح حكم القانون بالتأكد الحالة الصحية للمدعى إذ استجابت له بإحالته أكثر منة مرة إلى اللجنة الطبية بناء على طلبه وأعادت عرضه على اللجنة الطبية للإستيثاق من حالته الصحية ومدى أثرها فى قبول العذر المرضى المقدم منه  إلا أن التقارير الطبية للجنة أثبتت سلامة حالته الصحية كما تبين للجامعة أن كتاب مستشفى أبشواى  المركزى التى قدم شهادة منها بإجرائه عملية جراحية فى الحالب الأيسر بتاريخ 15/1998 أن لم له يكن أى بيانات تفيد دخوله للمستشفى خلال شهرى مايو ويونيه 1998  مما يقطع بأن الشهادة ألمقدمه منه من هذه المستشفى غير مطابقة للواقع كل ذلك يفيد أن الجامعة لم ترفض قبول العذر المرضى للمدعى فى العامين إلا بعد الاستيثاق من أن حالته الصحية فى الحدود الطبيعة وعدم سلامة ما قدمه لها من بيانات مما يكون مع8ه القرار الصادر بفصله من الكلية لاستنفاذ  مرات الرسوب مطابق للواقع والقانون مما يتعين معه الحكم برفض الدعوى وهو ما تقضى به المحكمة 
ومن حيث إن من خسر الشق العاجل من الدعوى يلزم بالمصروفات عملاً بنص المادة 184 مرافعات .

" فلهذه الأسباب  "حكمت المحكمة :- بقبول الدعوى شكلاً ، ورفضها موضوعا وألزمت المدعى المصروفات

----------


## دعاء فواد

ارجو الرد هىى النتيجه هتبان امتى انا فى رابعه

----------


## أ.د.غنام محمد غنام

نتيجة السنة الرابعة تمت مراجعتها وسوف يتم اعلانها على شبكة الجامعة غدا الاحد الموافق 1/8/ 2009 بإذن الله

----------

